# speaker wire for power cables



## djst83 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a question, can you use 16 gauge stranded speaker wire (red and black) as a power cable for 24 volt power in a hospital? Would it pass code for Los Angeles, CA?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

I *THINK* you can't. 
Speaker wire is for............speakers.


Ask Joe Tedesco:laughing:




please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

djst83 said:


> I have a question, can you use 16 gauge stranded speaker wire (red and black) as a power cable for 24 volt power in a hospital? Would it pass code for Los Angeles, CA?


I am betting not. I believe it has to be rated class 2.

~Matt


----------



## djst83 (Mar 22, 2011)

thats what I told my boss but I was told that wire wise, they are the same


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

djst83 said:


> thats what I told my boss but I was told that wire wise, they are the same


They probably are... but you have to use the listed cable in a hospital.

~Matt


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> They probably are... but you have to use the listed cable in a hospital.
> 
> ~Matt





djst83 said:


> thats what I told my boss but I was told that wire wise, they are the same


don't just tell him, show it to him on the code book!:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Josue said:


> don't just tell him, show it to him on the code book!:thumbsup:


Im too lazy to look it up. He is more than welcome to though.

~Matt


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Im too lazy to look it up. He is more than welcome to though.
> 
> ~Matt


I was talking to the OP, not to you:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Josue said:


> I was talking to the OP, not to you:laughing::laughing:


ahh.. yeah, I didnt catch that.. :thumbup:

~Matt


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> ahh.. yeah, I didnt catch that.. :thumbup:
> 
> ~Matt


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I can't understand why you wouldn't use the right materials. The customer pays for it anyway.:blink:

It may or may not be the same wire, depending on what it is it may need to be shielded, but you can bet your ass that speaker wire will not be listed for use as building wire. Why would you even think about taking that liability risk?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

djst83 said:


> I have a question, can you use 16 gauge stranded speaker wire (red and black) as a power cable for 24 volt power in a hospital? Would it pass code for Los Angeles, CA?


What is 'speaker wire'?


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Speaker wire is wire that is made for carrying the signal to audio speakers. Back in the 'good ole' days' speaker wire was 18 gage maximum, but nowadays you'll find it in startlingly heavy gages, and at a startlingly high cost for the big ones.

As to using it in a hospital... not if it's going into the structure (wall, ceiling, etc.). Is it even flame-rated?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> Speaker wire is wire that is made for carrying the signal to audio speakers. Back in the 'good ole' days' speaker wire was 18 gage maximum, but nowadays you'll find it in startlingly heavy gages, and at a startlingly high cost for the big ones.
> 
> As to using it in a hospital... not if it's going into the structure (wall, ceiling, etc.). Is it even flame-rated?



My point was that he needs to tell us what the labeling on this wire says. 'Speaker wire' is different things to different people and really tells us nothing.

I have seen almost anything used as speaker wire.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

I opened a panel once and found Cat 5 used as a circuit!!!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mike D said:


> I opened a panel once and found Cat 5 used as a circuit!!!


was it 2 pairs out and 2 pairs back and on a 500mA breaker? :whistling2:

~Matt


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> was it 2 pairs out and 2 pairs back and on a 500mA breaker? :whistling2:
> 
> ~Matt


Haha,
nope, it was 2 pair hot and 2 pair neutral on a 20 amp breaker.

It was not there when I closed that panel.........


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Josue said:


> I *THINK* you can't.
> Speaker wire is for............speakers.
> 
> 
> ...


Joe knows best.:laughing::no::laughing:


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

he prolly has a video of it.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> What is 'speaker wire'?


Braided Oxygen free monster cable... that gives you all the TOANZ. 

It just kills me when i see people buy monster cable. I mean really... oxygen free? Come on... 


~Matt


----------

